# morairaway!!!!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AAAAAGGGGGHHHH, not "that" name again???????

please read this, especially those involved with this "company"/scam

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/travel/news/article6563652.ece

thanx "mugged" for the link


Jo xxxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

> Other victims, including Dutch and French customers, have contacted expatriate websites like *www.expatforum.com *- where one poster says the morairaway.com domain name has only existed for nine months - and only bought for a year.


Well done to all who contributed to making the public more aware.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> AAAAAGGGGGHHHH, not "that" name again???????
> 
> please read this, especially those involved with this "company"/scam
> 
> ...


Well at least its being taken very seriously - and the name is out there for all to see - hopefully with all the publicity and the police involvement those responsible will be brought to answer for it pretty quickly! Of course this doesnt help those who have already lost money and holidays.

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm glad we helped!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm glad we helped!
> 
> Jo xx


:spy: Me too! 

The figures given in the article were only based on the UK mugged but I wonder how many others were from France, Poland and other coutries?!?!? That would certainly boost the £1 million scam figure quoted !!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Canal Nou, the local Valenciano language station just finished filming 'live' right outside my apartment block

apparently one address used by the company was at the back of the sports centre, and one of the non-existent villas was a bare plot next to us

they are saying that they know of 500,000 euros worth of 'rip off' so far


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

_Other victims, including Dutch and French customers, have contacted expatriate websites like www.expatforum.com - where one poster says the morairaway.com domain name has only existed for nine months - and only bought for a year. 
_

That was my detective work!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

XTreme said:


> _Other victims, including Dutch and French customers, have contacted expatriate websites like www.expatforum.com - where one poster says the morairaway.com domain name has only existed for nine months - and only bought for a year.
> _
> 
> That was my detective work!



I wonder if the cyber crime agents in the EU will get any joy from Scottsdale, Arizona. ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

a large Dutch family arrived at the 'registered office' which is opposite us at the back of the sports centre to collect their keys yesterday

they had paid 3,500 euros up front for their hoilday


----------



## AndyP1 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Useful tips*

1. ALWAYS pay with a credit card.
2. NEVER transfer cash, cheques or bank transfer money
3. Check out the website by doing a 'whois' search via google. If you can't find who is behind the website walk away.
4. Only book with websites that are registered businesses and display so with their address and Country of incorporation
5. Be wary of websites that earn revenue from owners. They are only interested in the owner not the customer. Their business model is geared towards staying out of the transaction to keep them free from legal action when something like this happens.
6. Always ask the website when the owner is paid for the booking. If it is before you arrive then ensure others have stayed at the property previously.
7. Only book with websites that allow you to pay with a credit card.
8. Never book direct with an owner that you cannot check out first. THOROUGHLY.



If you do nothing else check out the company before passing any cash.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AndyP1 said:


> 3. Check out the website by doing a 'whois' search via google. If you can't find who is behind the website walk away.
> 
> Andy


Do you mean do a google search on the website and find out what comes back, or is there a special kind of search you can do with google to find out about companies?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you mean do a google search on the website and find out what comes back, or is there a special kind of search you can do with google to find out about companies?


WHOIS.....type in the domain name without the www and go through the tabs to get all the info.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> WHOIS.....type in the domain name without the www and go through the tabs to get all the info.


Thanks!
But I just did it for a site that i know's OK and nothing came up. Why would that be?


----------



## cliveinspain (Jul 11, 2009)

*Morairaway*

Yes, I've heard of Morairaway and helped people with local enquiries at their Accommodation Address in Javea, the franchise Total Postal, not far from the Guardia Civil offices. I only heard about the problem from a friend in Marbella, by which time those behind Morairaway had moved on. Clive in Spain


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks!
> But I just did it for a site that i know's OK and nothing came up. Why would that be?


Cos you didn't click through the tabs properly....it even shows other sites on the same server.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Cos you didn't click through the tabs properly....it even shows other sites on the same server.


It's ok, I didn't do it properly


----------



## AndyP1 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Whois search*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you mean do a google search on the website and find out what comes back, or is there a special kind of search you can do with google to find out about companies?


A 'whois' search will find details about who is behind the website. Some will choose to hide their details and this can be perfectly legitimate. However, if your suspicions suggest to you that there is something wrong and you can't find detail on the people behind the website trust your 'gut feeling' and wlak away. At the end of the day there are lots of sites to choose from.

So how do you do a whois search?

Easy. Put Whois into google and the search will bring back several websites one of which is called whois. Click onto it and then insert the website you are checking in to the box and then search. It will come back with lots of data like where it is hosted and etails of technical contact etc.

For morairaway the return is


Registrant:
Domains by Proxy, Inc.

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (Browser Update Page)
Domain Name: MORAIRAWAY.COM

Domain servers in listed order:
NS29.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
NS30.DOMAINCONTROL.COM


For complete domain details go to:
Go Daddy - Search the WhoIs database

The domain is coming back as a 'proxy' so someone is hiding his details. Suspicious... yes. So walk away. You can do this with all websites.

If you look at mine the following is returned

<snip>

So you see, I am not hiding anything and you can contact me and therefore I am highly unlikely to be defrauding anyone.

Hope this helps for the future!

Regards

Andy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

AndyP1 said:


> Parr, Andy
> Hebble house
> Hebble vale drive
> Wheatley, Halifax HX2 8TL
> ...


Firstly.....your address is shown as Halifax.....but your location in your profile says Barbados. I understand the reasons that could happen but others might not....so you've left yourself wide open.

Secondly....you're likely to get an asskicking from XTreme's Chicas for relentlessly spamming without premium member status.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Secondly....you're likely to get an asskicking from XTreme's Chicas for relentlessly spamming without premium member status.


Yup


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Told you!

This is them!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Told you!
> 
> This is them!


:clap2::clap2::clap2:which one am I?
And please dont say Farah Fawcett cos I am very much alive:clap2::clap2:


----------



## AndyP1 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!*

If those three want to kick my ass I'd probably enjoy it!! Pity this is cyber space and not reality vision!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:which one am I?
> And please dont say Farah Fawcett cos I am very much alive:clap2::clap2:


I'm not sure Veronica......though I don't think there's any doubt who'd be playing the dumb blonde role! 

I've always thought that Jaclyn Smith has to be the most stunning woman I've ever seen.....and she still looks fantastic today.

And she's one of those rare women who are very glamorous that other women admire! Very classy lady!

So I think you could be in the frame for that role! 

Steve Hall can be that dopey Bosley character they had with them!










Cos he never got laid either!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:which one am I?
> And please dont say Farah Fawcett cos I am very much alive:clap2::clap2:


..... and dont we know it Veronica lol. We´re better than those "has beens" 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I'm not sure Veronica......though I don't think there's any doubt who'd be playing the dumb blonde role!
> 
> I've always thought that Jaclyn Smith has to be the most stunning woman I've ever seen.....and she still looks fantastic today.
> 
> ...


hmmmm!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AndyP1 said:


> If those three want to kick my ass I'd probably enjoy it!! Pity this is cyber space and not reality vision!


we´re better than those three Andy, and if you´re in Barbados, we may come over and kick ass in "reality vision"!!!!!! Could do with a trip 

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> we´re better than those three Andy, and if you´re in Barbados, we may come over and kick ass in "reality vision"!!!!!! Could do with a trip
> 
> Jo xxx


Sounds good to me jo. I have never been to Barbadoslane:


----------

